# Free & Easy Haunt fence



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

I was debating on making a cemetery fence from pvc or a wooden fence from pallets. When I was driving home today I notice one of my neighbors has sections of a rotted picket fence in his drive way. I then remember someone else in my neighborhood also replaced his fence and has 6 foot tall 8 foot long sections in his drive as well. I threw 3 sections on the roof and did him the favor of not having to take them to the dump. I cut the fence into 3 foot tall sections and I now have fence for my haunt. I'll knock out a bunch of pickets to make it look spookier, but it doesn't get any easier than that.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Oh happy Day... great score


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

oooooooooooo fire wood


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

You can use the knocked-out pieces to make window boards or if you knock out enough of them, you could build some crates to fill out a scene with.

Good score!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Free is Good!!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Nice! And here I am still hunting down Walmart garden fence borders for Fancy fence toppers. So far I only got 12 pieces. Now if your neighbors are throwing those away, let me know..Yet I digress, You could also knock out enough planks for a MIB, or lashed crosses for a cemetery.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

Thats a great idea and an awesome score.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Holy cow... Curby's had a Perimeter Sale... cha-chinnnngg!

Good score! Now beat that bad boy up and take a picture!


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

I'll post some pics when I have it installed and battered up.


----------



## Toktorill (Sep 15, 2007)

Sweet! That's my favorite price, too!  My next door neighbor changed out his flooring, and I'll be repurposing a roll of used green underlay this year. A whole room full of squishy underfoot delight!


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Great score! I had the same thing happen to me. Used the knocked out pieces of fencing and some scrap 1 x 2's to create more sections of fence. I think I started with 50' and stretched it to over 75'. Nice find.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Awesome! Free is great!


----------

